# The real story about Waymo’s self driving cars plans



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

As many of the journalists invited by Waymo to test their self driving cars at their Central Valley facility in California are curios about Google's plans, the Google guys are still evasive about the future.

It is great the tech journalists, instead of cheering for the self driving cars propaganda like children for candies, are starting to shoot well targeted questions to the developers. After all, real journalism is not about repeating propaganda like parrots, but ask the officials why, how, what, when, which and who.

So let's take a look to what is being reported:

*Timothy B. Lee - ArsTechnica *
"But at a Monday event with reporters at Waymo's Castle testing grounds in California's Central Valley, Krafcik was non-committal about the company's launch plans. In fact, he cast doubt on whether a driverless taxi service would even be Waymo's first product, as almost everyone has assumed it would be."
And
"It was a puzzling stance because the point of the event was to show off the self-driving minivans Waymo is developing for use in a Phoenix-area taxi service. Ars and others experienced a driverless ride and got to see the testing facilities and procedures firsthand. Krafcik's comments certainly didn't seem like the words of a CEO weeks away from launching that product."
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/1...erless-cars-but-heres-how-they-could-lose-it/

*Troy Wolverton - Businesses Insider *
"Waymo officials declined to say when they expect to offer the technology commercially or where it will first show up."
And
"We're pretty excited about where we are right now," in terms of developing fully autonomous cars, John Krafcik, Waymo's CEO, told the assembled journalists. He continued: "We're getting to the point where we're really close."
Just how close, though, is anyone's guess - anyone outside Waymo, that is. When asked when we might see Waymo roll out its technology commercially in a product the public at large can see or interact with, Krafcik declined to offer a forecast."
http://www.businessinsider.com/waym...ource=applenews&utm_medium=referral&r=UK&IR=T

*Johana Bhuiyan - Recode*
"Waymo CEO John Krafcik wouldn't give a timeline for when consumers will start to see cars without drivers, but said the company is exploring several opportunities like trucking, ride-sharing, ride-hailing and working with cities. The company wouldn't specify which cities it's currently in talks with.
"We're getting to the point now where ... we can say we're getting close," Krafcik said. "[I'm not going to give] a specific date, but we'll do it when we're convinced that we're ready."
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16571288/alphabet-self-driving-cars-waymo-test-castle-driverless


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> "We're getting to the point where we're really close."


So exactly what is the real story, Jockey? A bunch of reporters trying to read between the lines about the true nefarious hidden meaning instead of just reporting the CEO of Waymo saying: "We're getting to the point where we're really close."

Is that why you gathered us all together, to tell us that?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> So exactly what is the real story


Well, let me put it this way for you, troll.

September 4th 2017 - *Chris Urmson* (Aurora CEO, former Chief Technology Officer at Google/Alphabet/Waymo) - "Replacing human-driven cars with fully autonomous vehicles will take *30 years or more*"

October 16th 2017 - *Bryan Salesky* (Argo AI CEO, former Director of Hardware Development at Google) - "Those who think fully self-driving vehicles will be ubiquitous on city streets months from now or even in a few years *are not well connected to the state of the art or committed to the safe deployment of the technology*."

October 31st 2017 - *John Krafcik *(current Waymo CEO) - "[I'm not going to give] a specific date, but we'll do it when we're convinced that we're ready."

So essentially, the self driving cars technology "gods" tell people their product is not ready and they need a lot more time, and whoever thinks they are months or few years away are not "committed to the safe deployment of the technology", and you have the naivety to consider their words rubbish. Hahaha...

I know how in your trollish childish Cartoon Network world everything is possible, because you draw it and it moves on your colorful screen like magic, but when you start questioning what the experts say in such a short period of time, you know you need to see a professional.

Learn how to drive, obey all the rules and yield to pedestrians, because you, your children, your children's children and your children's children's children (that's 4 generations for you) will drive like we do today. (Hint - because the companies will run out of money and all these shenanigans will go to the junkyard)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Well, let me put it this way for you, troll.
> 
> September 4th 2017 - *Chris Urmson* (Aurora CEO, former Chief Technology Officer at Google/Alphabet/Waymo) - "Replacing human-driven cars with fully autonomous vehicles will take *30 years or more*"
> 
> ...


*Chris Urmson, June 26 2015:*
"These are my two boys, my oldest son is 11, that means in four and a half years, he's going to be able to get his driver's license. My team and I are committed to make sure that doesn't happen."

*Chris Urmson, April 20 2017:*
"I think there's so much energy we kinda have to make it there at this point, and we're actually really quite close.

*John Krafcik, October 31, 2017:*
"We're getting close. We're not going to give you a date when it will happen, but stay tuned."

You somehow managed to miss these quotes, but quotes like: "Those who think fully self driving vehicles will be ubiquitous on city streets months from now..."

Ubiquitous:
1. existing or being everywhere at the same time.
2. constantly encountered

That quote you manage to find. My question is, how does misleading people, help Uber People people in any way?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> CEO of Waymo saying: "We're getting to the point where we're really close."


Someday soon we will reach a stage where we feel confident in saying that we can almost see the horizon for commercialization. Maybe.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Someday soon we will reach a stage where we feel confident in saying that we can almost see the horizon for commercialization. Maybe.


Simple plain English is hard for many people, I get that.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Simple plain English is hard for many people, I get that.


Especially for CEOs and politicians.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> *Chris Urmson, June 26 2015:*
> "These are my two boys, my oldest son is 11, that means in four and a half years, he's going to be able to get his driver's license. My team and I are committed to make sure that doesn't happen."
> 
> *Chris Urmson, April 20 2017:*
> ...


I told you way too many times, troll. Stop the fake information and fake news and go back to your fancy Nickelodeon.

So first you say


tomatopaste said:


> Yes, but the auto and tech companies don't have the thousands of years of business experience of the vaunted "UP community."


 and than you are condescending about people on this forum? This is funny and pathetic at the same time.

Again - Learn how to drive, obey all the rules and yield to pedestrians, because you, your children, your children's children and your children's children's children (that's 4 generations for you) will drive like we do today. (Hint - because the companies will run out of money and all these shenanigans will go to the junkyard)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I told you way too many times, troll. Stop the fake information and fake news and go back to your fancy Nickelodeon.
> 
> So first you say and than you are condescending about people on this forum? This is funny and pathetic at the same time.
> 
> Again - Learn how to drive, obey all the rules and yield to pedestrians, because you, your children, your children's children and your children's children's children (that's 4 generations for you) will drive like we do today. (Hint - because the companies will run out of money and all these shenanigans will go to the junkyard)


The combined brain power of the vaunted "UP community" could power my mom's sewing machine for a minute and a half. Maybe.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 is down to quoting experts saying they are close as evidence that they are not.

Hilarious!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> jocker12 is down to quoting experts saying they are close as evidence that they are not.
> 
> Hilarious!


Jockey does make you laugh, I'll give him that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Hilarious that they were already on the road driverless when you wasted all that time highlighting your cherry-picked remarks!

Game over man, game over.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Hilarious that they were already on the road driverless when you wasted all that time highlighting your cherry-picked remarks!
> 
> Game over man, game over.


hahahahaha..... game over? I am afraid you're going to have some fatalities to worry about soon. Tell them is over..


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> hahahahaha..... game over? I am afraid you're going to have some fatalities to worry about soon. Tell them is over..


Jockey is now reduced to praying Waymo swerves into a playground full of school children.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> hahahahaha..... game over? I am afraid you're going to have some fatalities to worry about soon. Tell them is over..


Your painstackingly cherry picked articles and unreadable highlighted walls of text were wrong.

You should probably fade away instead of making it worse.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Waymo?? As in Way Mo Hype??!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Your painstackingly cherry picked articles and unreadable highlighted walls of text were wrong.
> 
> You should probably fade away instead of making it worse.


The difference between you and me is that I read the reports and studies while you only check the pictures.

Well, as a parent, I understand why teenagers don't see the bigger picture.

If you get sick or one of your family members needs urgent medical assistance, pray for them not to have a self driving ambulance, because you or your loved one will end up as fatalities.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The difference between you and me is that I read the reports and studies while you only check the pictures.
> 
> Well, as a parent, I understand why teenagers don't see the bigger picture.
> 
> If you get sick or one of your family members needs urgent medical assistance, pray for them not to have a self driving ambulance, because you or your loved one will end up as fatalities.


I think you meant cherry picked and misinterpreted / misrepresented the reports.

Remember when Waymo's CEO said SDCs were coming soon... and then they did? All while you were using his remarks as proof they were a long way off? That was the best!

While you were busy underlining any naysayer comment you could find, they were already live!


----------

